# A miracle has happened and I am stunned!



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I used to be on here lots when I was waiting for, and then going through IVF.  We were so lucky and conceived our gorgeous son.  We hoped he wouldn't become an only child but to be honest I didn't think we would be lucky enough to fall pregnant. (We had already decided we wouldn't go through IVF again, I didn't like the person I was through it all and didn't want it to affect my son)

Anyway we decided to stop using protection last month and I am now pregnant!!!  After 5 years ttc and then IVF with my son we are pregnant on the first month.  I keep thinking it is all a dream and still can't quite believe it is all happening.

I never, ever, ever believed that this would happen and I used to get so annoyed when people who knew everything we had been though kept asking if we were having another but I though this might give someone a little hope.

I don't know how it has happened but am so thankful it has.  I don't think I will really believe it until I get to see and hold my beautiful baby.

Xx


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats honey! Amazing! I am pg with number one at the most. Like you would love a second but emotionally (and financially) don't think I can go through ivf again. This does give me hopoe tho. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

It was probably because you 'just relaxed' as so many people try to tell couples going through IF! 

No but seriously, congratulations, you must be thrilled!! Hope it's a sticky one xxx

Similar thing happened to my work friend, they had DD1 via IVF and within the year she conceived no2 naturally. It's common apparently once your body 'knows what to do' (unless there's a cause like MF or blocked tubes etc...).

I am keeping my fingers crossed this will happen to me too after I safely deliver my no1, since I also cannot do IVF again for health reasons (OHSS) - thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you, we are so thrilled but still can't believe it! Even my gp was stunned. I did get a wonky thyroid when I was pg with ds do I can't help. Wondering if that being medicated now has anything at all do to with it now. Or it could be we were just completely relaxed too 

Hope you both have happy healthy pregnancies and enjoy your little babies.  and fingers crossed you will both be as lucky with no2 as I have been. 

Xx


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Huge congratulations, that truly is a happy ending! 

Dreams really do come true! I hope your pregnancy is truly blessed. 

Congratulations to your little family! 

X


----------



## ayah (Dec 18, 2013)

Elf84,

Omgyou have so stolen my thunder!  I was going to read/post on a fourum here i been on before, but been so tired and down, i just havent been up to it.  I had second ivf with bfn in september.  It hitme hard and was signed off with depression in november.  The last two weeks i,ve been worse than ever and planned to ask gp to up my meds.  Ive put on over 2 stone in two months.  Not been taking folic acid, as on brake and had enough of pills n injections.  Ive eated out of date cheese.  

But af is late.  But that is usual for me.  And as ivenotbeen looking after self and so stressed i was not supprised.  But that neg.  That little voice of hope of a natural bfp made me go and buy a preg test today.  I got cheap 3 for 79p.  Really thought it would be bfn. But no, no a BFP!

I then bought a clear blue and did that and another cheap one.  All BFP!  Oh my great Lord. I am shacking.  Compketely think this is a dream.  I will mc.  I actualkt feel the same gutted dread in me as when i found out my nan, and later uncle had cancer! I feel scared i am halucinating.  That it will all go wrong.  My hub just told me to be quitet and calm down, when i showed him!  I was shaking and hyperventilating.  

Last month i thought my DS would be an only child.  He is 5 on Thursday.  Next ivf was tobe last.  Like you say itis hard on your child when you having ivf.  I had him with iui and that bad enough.

Sorry to ramble.  Just in such shock.  Oh andcongratulates!

Ayah xxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow Ayah, fantastic news for you too!! Congratulations, hope your scan goes well and pls keep us posted 

I had a similar experience after my mc last year, it hit me hard, i decided on a break, put on weight after emotional eating, went on a long holiday and met my DP, then had a FET 6 months after the mc and got another bfp! Still pg now so all seems to be going well, I hope the same for you xxx


----------



## ayah (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you Broodychick.

You have some story there yourself.  When is your 20 week scan? So pleases all is going so well.  

I cant sleep at all. Not excited, still stunned.  Almost numb.  I have the digital clear blue test next to my bed saying "Pregnant 2-3".  Taken picture of it, as it only show for 24hours.  I have been trying for a sibling to DS for 4 years. Now the dream is coming true I feel so ...nothing.  I am not going to get too bothered by it, and blame the hormones.  They really play with the mind. To be honest i feel real joy for Elf and Broodychick and all the other 2014 miricles, than for me!    maybe in a few weeks I'll be rambling with excitement.  So much can happen in first few weeks.

Ayah xxx


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Amazing how our bodies do work sometimes. I completely understand how you feel. I am so excited but can't help but be very wary too. Some family have started to talk about cots etc already but I just want to wait until I at least have my first scan before I allow myself to really believe. 

I was with friends last night but didn't tell them just incase. I was definitely much more relaxed with ds. I think what hasn't helped was that I had 2 embryos with my IVf for him and both implanted but one stopped growing at about 5 weeks. Think I will believe it all much more in a few weeks!

Xx


----------



## ayah (Dec 18, 2013)

Elf you are so right.  I just want the next few weeks to fly by and get  to the scan, so i can believe it. Equally I am terrified of what the next few weeks may hold and what the scan might show.  Hub is getting excited now.  Wish he wasnt but cant blame him.

We were planning next ivf for May. Consenting visit is booked for March. Wont be cancelling it till last minet.  Just in case.

My best friend had her third in november.  Told me she felt ditached from it at first as shed had m/c at week 10.  Sorry you had to ho through mc.  Really hope that all goes smoothly this time

My DS has been speaking very firmly of his baby in last few weeks.  Today my hub said to him today "i only have one waldee(my son in arabic). " to which DS said no you have two. Me and one in mummy.  We have not told him, but he must have senced it.

When is your scan due?  I got 7 weeks.  Congratulations again. Just gonna look at that clearblue again!

Ayah xxx


----------



## Elf84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kids are amazing at what they can sense 

Trying not to tell my niece about the baby but she keeps talking about them 

I don't have a date yet but it will probably be 7 weeks too, unless I book an early one. Still considering that  xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, kids are psychic!
My DP's DD also guessed I was pregnant, I have no idea how they do it!


----------



## ayah (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder if it like other animals, like dogs who can sences changes in thier ownersbefore they do.  Young children havent learnt to overide thier sences like adults.  Think they are more in tune with nature.

We went to new year says and he kept saying "this is for my baby" i was really upset at the time but guess he knew.  He was talking in the pass of wanting a baby and keep this for my baby in a less  immediate sence.  But new year he started talking as we are having.  So i told him we wont buy as we may not have one.  Before he would give up, but he kept going.  Maybe i am readng more into it, but i like to think he really knew

Ayah xxx


----------

